# RIP Tony Hart.



## sloweye (Jan 20, 2009)

R.I.P. Tony Hart
And thats it really, A great Man sadly missed.

Tony Hart - The Official Tony Hart Website - Television Artist


----------



## The Ace (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes, who can forget Morph ?


----------



## Talysia (Jan 20, 2009)

Such a shame.  I remember watching him when I was young, and I think it inspired me even back then to draw and paint.

Rest in peace, Tony.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 21, 2009)

A true legend of the art and entertainment world! An inspiration to us all I think! 
Oh and i think they should bring back Morph!


----------

